# 3rd prof coming up help!



## ubiquitous

hello everyone.
I'm a medical student from santosh medical college ghaziabad, in 3rd prof, exams coming up in feb.

how do i go about studying psm??! i have yet to to epidemiology.

also what are the vivas like? i don't know anything about how to tackle the practical exams.

finally hello to everyone in and around delhi. i would love to make new friends here, so please email me if you're from and around delhi.


----------



## swati Rawal

hi 3rd prof is the easiest to go through..trust me its a lot better than 2nd year pharma!! psm is always the worst thought...but try and do epidemiology cos its a big benefit in pg entrance but not so much in profs! cover up topics which are recent like dengue and chickengunia and h1N1..they might ask u this..environment is another good scoring topic...
for practicals ...do well in the family and diet..that should be it
goodluck


----------

